
Why Uber Engineering Switched from Postgres to MySQL - afurculita
https://eng.uber.com/postgres-to-mysql-migration/
======
rawgabbit
Detailed article that shows Uber’s thought process for moving away from
PostGres. I am surprised no one has encountered these problems with indexing
and repl before.

~~~
Tostino
If you are interested, there are rebuttal posts in the Postgres mailing list
that have been posted here when this was new news. This was from years ago
now, and part of the consensus was, they didn't do ~anything~ to work with the
community to optimize their workload, their workload was very much not the
normal way an RDBMS is used, and MySQL was a better choice for them due to how
they wanted to design their schema.

They backed themselves into a corner by trying to use the wrong piece of
software for the specific way they wanted the job done.

